
Show HN: 23andMe raw data analysis tools – Free included - sumitkumarwatts
https://medium.com/dna-data-analysis-and-health-reports/23andme-ancestry-dna-family-tree-dna-raw-data-analysis-tools-in-2019-10-tools-free-included-f655184fc003
======
sumitkumarwatts
I would love to know your views.

~~~
M3thyl
1) I'd be skeptical to distribute my raw DNA all around the web on free
tools...

2) I think that most of those websites do horrible scientific shortcut between
a complex biological system and diet/detox(whatever that means)/disease

3) I don't think any of the tools can be reliable at this point. There is a
huge lack of causation/ significant statistical data linking any SNP data to
diseases.

Besides if you have a mutation in Lactase gene and you can't digest milk but I
don't think you need a DNA test to tell you this.

